# My Cycle Log



## skudupnorth (2 Jan 2014)

How do I add it to my profile ? It asks for group password on the site itself which for some reason says invalid group password, so I am stumped !


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2014)

skudupnorth said:


> How do I add it to my profile ? It asks for group password on the site itself which for some reason says invalid group password, so I am stumped !


Have you requested to join the CC group on MCL Skud?


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Jan 2014)

No,I was not sure if that was for members who have not joined the forum yet. I will send the request now


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2014)

Have a read of this Skud, should be straightforward enough for a man of your abilities 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-do-i-get-a-mycyclinglog-ticker-in-my-signature.91272/


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Jan 2014)

Oooooo that looks like I have pressed something wrong !


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2014)

skudupnorth said:


> Oooooo that looks like I have pressed something wrong !


That should do it once it updates or you get approved to the group.
What target have you gone for?


----------



## Shaun (2 Jan 2014)

skudupnorth said:


> Oooooo that looks like I have pressed something wrong !



I think there's a certain amount of manual processing at MCL so it'll probably look like that for a little while until it gets added / approved and the server at their end generates your ticket image file.


----------



## eck (2 Jan 2014)

Is anyone else's "weekly" data not showing on the graph? At the end of last year, my weekly data skipped a week, missing week 52 and showed as week 53. Now there's nothing showing in week 1.  (Or is it just me?)


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> That should do it once it updates or you get approved to the group.
> What target have you gone for?


4000 miles


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Jan 2014)

Shaun said:


> I think there's a certain amount of manual processing at MCL so it'll probably look like that for a little while until it gets added / approved and the server at their end generates your ticket image file.


Cheers Shaun,if it looks ok for now then I'm happy.Cannot let the rest of the gang boast mileages this year !


----------



## skudupnorth (3 Jan 2014)

Wooooo Hoooooo better start clocking miles now you can all see them in my fancy box !


----------



## Davos87 (10 Jan 2014)

Can anyone tell me how you get the ticker that displays percentage please??


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2014)

Davos87 said:


> Can anyone tell me how you get the ticker that displays percentage please??




*HERE*


----------



## Davos87 (10 Jan 2014)

Thank you ianrauk. Will try and blunder my way through those instructions later


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2014)

Davos87 said:


> Thank you ianrauk. Will try and blunder my way through those instructions later



Saved you the trouble


----------



## Giant-Churchy (10 Jan 2014)

I cant seem to get my log to update itself on the sig


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jan 2014)

skudupnorth said:


> Wooooo Hoooooo better start clocking miles now you can all see them in my fancy box !


Time to switch to decaf, I so read that wrong.


----------



## Giant-Churchy (10 Jan 2014)

coffeejo is your miles updating on your sig


----------



## Giant-Churchy (10 Jan 2014)

All seems to be working now. Magic


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jan 2014)

Giant-Churchy said:


> coffeejo is your miles updating on your sig


No, there's at least 100 miles missing...
































I wish!


----------



## Davos87 (10 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Saved you the trouble


Yay! Working......................ta very muchly!!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2014)

Davos87 said:


> Yay! Working......................ta very muchly!!




You're welcome.


----------



## Colin_P (7 Jun 2015)

By some fluke I've got something working using the above links and information.

Although I use and shout at them at lot everyday for work, I don't do computers well well.

I've used the code bit on page one, copy and pasted it into notepad, altered it and then pasted it into my signature.

However it is not showing the % bit on the bar. 

I've tried shouting at the computer but that didn't work, any suggestions welcomed...


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2015)

There are two MCL tickers. The other one has the %age.


----------



## Colin_P (7 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> There are two MCL tickers. The other one has the %age.



Thank you, I somehow missed that.


----------

